# Resort vs. Real Estate vs. Building



## MexicoGolfer62 (May 27, 2009)

Hey expats!

Just would like to open up a new threa to discuss the differences between resort living, purchasing your own home or building your own home. While I would like to focus on Mexico, any country will do.

I really seem to get it that most people on here are the more do-ers, While I am looking to retire down there (MX) I will still have alot of business to do up in the states, which is why I was looking moreso at resorts than anything else. Having my wife have her amenities and not having the hassle might be worth it to me for the extra buck. 

What are peoples' thoughts?


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

MexicoGolfer62 said:


> Hey expats!
> 
> Just would like to open up a new threa to discuss the differences between resort living, purchasing your own home or building your own home. While I would like to focus on Mexico, any country will do.
> 
> ...


I understand "building", but am unsure what the difference is between "resort vs real estate".


----------



## MexicoGolfer62 (May 27, 2009)

I was thinking as resort being the package deals with the amenities while real estate, to me, would just be finding a house down there. Does that explain better?


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

I have found that many of the resort type settings carry high monthly maintenance/HOA costs that seem attractive at first but often become a big drain on the monthly budget for retirees. IMHO you are better off finding the ideal spot for you in terms of climate, affordability and lifestyle and after putting it to the test by renting for awhile, look for the best deal you can find in the resale market. There are bargains galore today and everything is negotiable - even when the price says "FIRM". 

When you want to go golfing, play tennis, go to the spa, etc just pay as you go. You will be far ahead at the end of the month and not limited to what a developer chooses for you.

YMMV


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I agree. To me, 'resort' means being on vacation and spending more in a week than a month or two of normal living. After a week, I'm bored and ready to go home where I have my own 'amenities' and no time share pests on every corner; a good reason to avoid 'resort destinations' for a vacation. Besides, few of those places, especially the all inclusive ones, have anything close to good food.


----------



## MexicoGolfer62 (May 27, 2009)

Definite plus to build bc of the HOA fees, I agree that alot really no pricing for ANYTHING is "firm" now... really a buyers market it seems. 

Definitely have to do some more research on the costs for the golf without living there.. might balance out.. who knows?


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

If you like to golf it is definitely worth the time and effort to search around. I have found that many of the clubs in Baja are offering some great unlimited golf packages for a year, including cart. I have found that if you show up in person with cash in hand you can even negotiate further with some for other perks like free bag storage, discounted guest rounds, etc.


----------

